# GIVEAWAY: 3M™ Pro Grade Precision™ Faster Sanding Sheets



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Not gumming up or clogging.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Any attribute or aspect that speeds the sanding process thereby saving me time (which we all know is money) is what I look for. So if it cuts faster that is what I want.

Andy.


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

Durability and finish.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Needs to be durable enough not to rip on edges. 

Needs to not clog up when sanding finishes, like spar urethane on an exterior door.

Long lasting is always a plus. Its good to get more than one door side out of a sheet. 😳


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Edge rip is my sign of a decent sand paper. I ease a lot of edges and I hate it when as soon as you hit the edge, the paper shreds.

Clogging is just as annoying, some papers are useless after just a few passes.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I like it to be functional for longer. Some of that purple stuff is kinda wimpy.


----------



## COBikeJunkie (Nov 3, 2020)

Durability is a must unless using really inexpensive paper. Not gumming up to quickly also.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

The color.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

In sandpaper it's nice to have a long lasting that doesn't clog fast. I am always looking for a good cutting sandpaper that last a decent amount of time.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Quality products for quality minded contractors!


----------



## GEERECON (Dec 8, 2018)

Definitely durability and not clogging up right away.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

What gives me the best results for the job that I am doing.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

smooth finish


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Durable backing. Hate paper that tears apart during use.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

ContractorTalk said:


> *Which attribute is most important for sandpaper?*
> (Example: Cut, durability, quality of the paper, smooth finish, durable backing, slips less while sanding)


Durable, non-clogging surface. Yes, that's two, but one isn't much good without the other.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Durability. There are plenty that are acceptable in other areas, but don't last.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Durability.
Non-clogging.
Good cut.
Value - Sometimes you get what you pay for, sometimes you're surprised.


----------



## A.R.A Home Solutions (Nov 8, 2020)

ContractorTalk said:


> We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with 3M™ to give away THREE 3M™ Pro Grade Precision™ Faster Sanding Sheets Prize Packs.
> 
> To enter this giveaway, reply to this thread with your response to the following question:
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a quality backer. Most frustrating when my backer tears on a new sheet of paper.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't always do a lot of sanding but when I do, I prefer a paper that removes material quickly without clogging.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Durability and non clogging 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

For me it’s all about the final product-finish. I have to deliver a fine finish because that’s what my client is going to key on


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

Would like to leave the sanding and painting to someone else! Most of the time I do it myself.. Give me something that cuts fast, and last a long time.


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

The most important attribute of sandpaper to me is price... cause I'm cheap, and I do very little sanding, and you're giving it away. That is why this is my very favorite sandpaper. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## nek.93 (Jan 21, 2020)

Durababilty and cut


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the scented sandpaper,, the lemon-lime is my favorite.


----------



## acro (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably a mix of cut and durability. I want a durable paper that cuts.

But it depends on the application - hand sanding with or without a block, or power sanding edges gives the paper a pretty good workout. Power sanding on the flat and the paper is less critical and its all about the cut and durability of the media.

Thanks


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Needs to be fast cutting as well as long lasting


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This thread is now closed while I determine the winners. I will open it shortly with the announcement.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

tang said:


> Would like to leave the sanding and painting to someone else! Most of the time I do it myself.. Give me something that cuts fast, and last a long time.





Kingcarpenter1 said:


> For me it’s all about the final product-finish. I have to deliver a fine finish because that’s what my client is going to key on





RichVT said:


> Durable backing. Hate paper that tears apart during use.


Congratulations to our winners. I will send you a private conversation shortly for your shipping information.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

@tang @Kingcarpenter1 @RichVT 

Please check your private conversations.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Durability and non clogging.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh boy I won! And a prize I will really use. Looking forward to trying some of those products.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my package today. Thanks! 

20 sheets of sandpaper per pack (X3). I sure hope I like it!


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

RichVT said:


> I got my package today. Thanks!
> 
> 20 sheets of sandpaper per pack (X3). I sure hope I like it!


Haven’t found anything 3m I didn’t like. Waiting on mine as well

Mike


----------

